# Plug Gap Issue



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I noticed that one plug is gapped higher like you say. But every other plug is .027", I'm thinking this gap is the correct one for all the plugs.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

In a perfect world. Everything would be equal.

We don't live in a perfect world.


----------

